# 300 snorkel



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

Should I just tie the crankcase vent into the airbok or run it up the snorkel?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Run it up the snorkel and put a small filter on it.


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

What's the pros of doing it up the snorkel and not into the airbox?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you get water in your air box it will fill the crankcase with water if it is ran up the snorkel you will only get it in air box or cylinders not in the crankcase.


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

But if I seal if up good it should be fine right?. I see lots of people do it. The only way waters comin in is through the top of the snorkel..


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes u should be it is just extra insurance


----------



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

Where can you get a small filter to put on it? I just did a snorkel on my 350 rancher and I was wondering what I could do with that vent line. Would it just be fine to just run a line with no filter?


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

Probably not cause mud and water will get in there. I have no idea where to find the filter. I think most people just leave the vent in the airbox.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

you can get them at an auto parts store


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

if you seal your snorkle up you should have zero problems with water in the crankcase. Mine has been in the airbox for the past 3 or 4 years with no problems.


----------



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

ok thanks. I was just gonna make sure before I did it. Thanks again!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

so I know this is an old post but ive been messing with an old 300 project and am running snorkels but wondering what everyone does with the crank case vent. right now I ran it to the airbox but if you follow it down to the motor it has a tee and one end is open under the bike do I need to plug it up?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Best thing to do is come off the motor with about 4 foot of hose up to the air box make four or five loops on top the air box then tie back into it, this will make a trap, if you do drown it water won't make it in the engine. Or yes plug that open end or remove it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Cool deal, thanks


----------

